# Slingshot VS Lighters



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!

I've been wiping the dust to some of my old "classics"

Today was Btoon's turn to be banded and put to some good use 

Thanks for watching!!!

Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Q ! You've been practicing .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Q ! You've been practicing .


THANK YOU SO MUCH, my friend!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

As a mere fact, I haven't picked a slingshot in about 2 weeks. I'm actually very stoked on blowguns right now 

I've made one and also the darts. It is an altogether different game from the slingshot, but very, very relaxing to shoot.

So glad that you've liked, being you the SHARPSHOOTER you are!!! :wave:

If you want, you can also view my homemade blowgun video.

Best regards to you and yours!!!!

Q


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shooting Q - I better get practicing again...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Nice shooting Q - I better get practicing again...


Thanks my friend!!!!

To be honest, OF COURSE the shootout was a bit edited. Nevertheless, the 2nd, 3rd and 4th lighters were at first shot (although I edited the steps into shooting position. Didn't want to bore to death my audience  )

Like this spot you see on the video?? A pretty big green area, very close to my house 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

That was good fun! I could only find one yesterday.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cool vid Q always time to watch a shooting vid


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ForkLess said:


> That was good fun! I could only find one yesterday.


Thanks my friend!!!

You could only find one lighter??  LOL!!! ...darn pandemic.

I'm glad you've enjoyed it, sir

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Port boy said:


> Cool vid Q always time to watch a shooting vid


Thank you so much, sir!!!

It was cool to make. Although shooting for a video takes away a bit of the spontaneity of it!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shooting!


THANKS, my friend!!

Who doesn't like some lighter-popping?? 

Best regards ...Q


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Quercusuber said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Cool vid Q always time to watch a shooting vid
> ...


well bro at least u can load a vid on to forum I am 0 for 3 I get it someday haha


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Port boy said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Not easy too...

The editing makes it look like eating popcorn, but it took me almost 3 hours to make it 

Not a computer genius here ...LOL!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You're in Cacém correct?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> You're in Cacém correct?


Check "Serra da Carregueira" or "Venda Seca".

Very nice area, not very frequented (in fact, during week is deserted)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

very close to Mira Sintra. Not been that far over - did reguarly shoot behind the train station in the big park - esp. in the mornings was very quiet.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No shootn Q!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> very close to Mira Sintra. Not been that far over - did reguarly shoot behind the train station in the big park - esp. in the mornings was very quiet.


That area is far more busier

But yes, you can shoot practically all over the place here. You see, the place I'm living was a rural area some 50/45 years ago.

In fact, Portugal is a huge village, the way I see it


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ibojoe said:


> No shootn Q!!


LOL!!! Thanks for your feedback, mate!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Reminds me a bit of like in the UK - many small close networked villages. Though everything has grown quickly in Portugal I guess in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Reminds me a bit of like in the UK - many small close networked villages. Though everything has grown quickly in Portugal I guess in the last 20 years or so.


Indeed. People not long ago still bought their milk from the dairy farm here, directly from the cow. I remember that very well


----------

